# HCM 6th edition for sale now April 26th 2021



## Liz06 (Apr 26, 2021)

contact me please if you want to buy a new HCM 6th edition 
Thanks


----------



## Liz06 (Apr 26, 2021)

I will give you a great price!
There are 3 binders and I will ship it for free!


----------



## Kashybobashy (Aug 24, 2021)

Liz06 said:


> contact me please if you want to buy a new HCM 6th edition
> Thanks


is it still available? how much are you selling it for


----------



## Nang (Sep 4, 2021)

Liz06 said:


> contact me please if you want to buy a new HCM 6th edition
> Thanks


Hi Liz, you still had the HCM 6th edition available and how much to ship to Houston TX.


----------



## Liz06 (Nov 10, 2021)

Nang said:


> Hi Liz, you still had the HCM 6th edition available and how much to ship to Houston TX.


Are you still interested?


----------



## Liz06 (Nov 10, 2021)

Kashybobashy said:


> is it still available? how much are you selling it for


Hi
My email is [email protected] if you still interested I can give you the three binders for $150 they are new!


----------



## Liz06 (Nov 10, 2021)

Liz06 said:


> Are you still interested?


Hi
My email is [email protected] if you still interested I can give you the three binders for $150 they are new!


----------



## Nang (Nov 10, 2021)

Already brought my. Thank you for responding


----------

